# Fantasy Football



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone here play Fantasy Football? It would be cool to get a league together this year if enough people participate.

1. HitOrGetHit - _Joined_
2. Hexabob69 - _Joined_
3. Cowgirl
4. TheNinja
5. Dudeabides - _Joined_
6. OU
7. Ruckus
8. Bknmax - _Joined_


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I play in a couple leagues each year... Count me in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm always looking for fantasy football, I'd be in


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome. If we can get a reasonable amount of people ill create a league.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love fantasy football, I'll play. What's the buy in? Or is it free?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It will just be for fun.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I play that too, I haven't made the playoffs in about ten years so if you want some competition sign me up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That makes 5 of us.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

What number would you like to hit to make this happen?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We can do it with any even number really. The lowest I would go is 6 but 8-12 is much more fun I think.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm down, what site did you have in mind? NFL, yahoo, ESPN?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It will be on NFL.com so if you don't have an account there you will have to make one. It's pretty quick and simple.

We have 6 so that's enough for a small league. It would be nice to get at least 2 more.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It will be on NFL.com so if you don't have an account there you will have to make one. It's pretty quick and simple.
> 
> We have 6 so that's enough for a small league. It would be nice to get at least 2 more.


Yeah I think 8 would be the minimum. 6 would have some pretty big rosters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have played in 6 team leagues before. It isn't terrible, but you just play the same teams so much. I prefer 10-12 team leagues.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have played in 6 team leagues before. It isn't terrible, but you just play the same teams so much. I prefer 10-12 team leagues.


Yeah but you got to expand the roster with only 6 teams. Start 2 or even 3 QBs, maybe 2 QB and an OP spot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OU said:


> Yeah but you got to expand the roster with only 6 teams. Start 2 or even 3 QBs, maybe 2 QB and an OP spot.


Nah. We did 1 QB, 2 RB's, 3 WR's, 1 TE, 1 K, 1 Def and 1 WR/RB.

People had good backups but not every team was really stacked. They were just above average. The leagues with 4 teams have the ridiculous teams.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nah. We did 1 QB, 2 RB's, 3 WR's, 1 TE, 1 K, 1 Def and 1 WR/RB.
> 
> People had good backups but not every team was really stacked. They were just above average. The leagues with 4 teams have the ridiculous teams.


I'm not feeling that style at all. 1 QB in a 6 team league? That leaves FA too stacked and too easy for people to get QBs for BYEs. 6 teams leaves a ton of talent out there for everyone, IMO you have to have huge rosters to water down FA atelast a little bit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

FA isn't stacked at all. Everyone will have 2 QB's on their roster. Nobody after 1-12 is really producing outstanding numbers. And to be honest, only the top 5-6 really put up monster numbers last year. The rest of the positions are fine.

The WR/RB are all gone. That's 18 WR's and 12 RB's and you still have 6 flex positions to get drafted and bench players. There isn't a ton of great TE's and K/Def is the same.

2 QB's doesn't make much of a real difference. It just inflates the scores. 2 starters or a bench and a starter is the same number. Every team will still have 2 very good QB's and will only need 1 pickup anyway since their starters will have different byes if drafted properly. It only makes a difference in 1 week unless you lose a QB for an extended period and even then, you won't find one producing like the starters on other teams regardless.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> FA isn't stacked at all. Everyone will have 2 QB's on their roster. Nobody after 1-12 is really producing outstanding numbers. And to be honest, only the top 5-6 really put up monster numbers last year. The rest of the positions are fine.
> 
> The WR/RB are all gone. That's 18 WR's and 12 RB's and you still have 6 flex positions to get drafted and bench players. There isn't a ton of great TE's and K/Def is the same.
> 
> 2 QB's doesn't make much of a real difference. It just inflates the scores. 2 starters or a bench and a starter is the same number. Every team will still have 2 very good QB's and will only need 1 pickup anyway since their starters will have different byes if drafted properly. It only makes a difference in 1 week unless you lose a QB for an extended period and even then, you won't find one producing like the starters on other teams regardless.


I don't agree. I think even 2QB starters for 10 teams is even fun. Very challenging. 3-4 QBs on roster. If there are only 12-15 QBs taken that still leaves plenty of quality in FA.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Quality yes. But nobody that is doing great things. And 2 QB's in 10 man is way over the top. That won't be happening. Assuming most people take 3 in the draft which normally happens, that's 30 QB's gone. That means if you lose a QB, FA is nothing but the worst 2 starters, injured QB's and the rest are backup QB's. Thats not challenging. People just pick their backup because there is literally no other option. You can't draft 30 of the 32 starters.

I'm not interested in a 6 man league. But drafting 90% of the starters isn't good either.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Quality yes. But nobody that is doing great things. And 2 QB's in 10 man is way over the top. That won't be happening. Assuming most people take 3 in the draft which normally happens, that's 30 QB's gone. That means if you lose a QB, FA is nothing but the worst 2 starters, injured QB's and the rest are backup QB's. Thats not challenging. People just pick their backup because there is literally no other option. You can't draft 30 of the 32 starters.
> 
> I'm not interested in a 6 man league. But drafting 90% of the starters isn't good either.


Different strokes for different folks. That's why there are so many different setups for Fantasy. I like playing a few different setups jut to mix it up. But it's always the smaller the league the bigger the rosters. Only way I have ever seen it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah but having 2 starters left in FA period isn't challenging. It's basically a guessing game because every person in there is going to suck.

I'm all for a deeper draft and having to know your stuff, but that's over the top. If you get an injury you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah but having 2 starters left in FA period isn't challenging. It's basically a guessing game because every person in there is going to suck.
> 
> I'm all for a deeper draft and having to know your stuff, but that's over the top. If you get an injury you are pretty much screwed.


There are always QBs that start the year on the bench that become quality starters every year. If you pay attention you can get a quality QB unless you have someone hording QBs, which is why you need to set a limit. 
I like 2 QB leagues personally. To open it up more you can have OP instead of straight up QB but the smart people will have QBs in that spot because they put up the most points. But that still allows you to play an extra RB or WR if you need to. Also I have never really been a fan of drafting individual defenders, I prefer the traditional 1 D/ST. Not sure how you feel about that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well we can nail down team sizes and scoring later. For now let's just try and get a few more teams up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well we can nail down team sizes and scoring later. For now let's just try and get a few more teams up in here. :thumbsup:


Yeah hopefully we can get atleast 2 more. I was shocked at how little interest people had in filling out NCAA tourney brackets on here but you have much, much notice for this and football is more popular then the NCAA tourney. 
It's hard to find members that will stay active and interested for the entire season. It just really hurts the league when people give up or forget about their team.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I couldn't remember my old password at NFL.com because I've played on yahoo lately. So I just made a new account for whenever the league is ready to join.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I couldn't remember my old password at NFL.com because I've played on yahoo lately. So I just made a new account for whenever the league is ready to join.


I will start the league this weekend with 10 slots. I can remove/add slots if needed as we go.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually, I just made the league. Don't pay attention to positions, draft, scoring, etc... as they haven't been touched. We will work that out as a group.

I will need an email address for you all so I can send an invite to the league. Just PM me.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Count me in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet. That is 7.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm down,made an account at nfl.com


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I'm down,made an account at nfl.com


Ok, shoot me a pm with an email address so I can send you the invite.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

We still need to fill this league up otherwise its just not to be that fun. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't we have enough already 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

There are 8 signed up here, 5 actually joined already on the site. 8 would be okay but 10 would be better. Also not sure how the draft is gonna work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> There are 8 signed up here, 5 actually joined already on the site. 8 would be okay but 10 would be better. Also not sure how the draft is gonna work.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We should just invite random people from nfl.com if we don't have enough before the deadline.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

So... Is this still going on???? When is the Draft??? Glad I have a couple more leagues dradting this next week or I would have forgotten all about this. Come on all we all need another reason on here to talk sh1t to one another!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will send out a final PM tonight to all members who have not sent me an email for an invite. By Friday we will either finalize our league or invite some people from NFL.com.

When the league is ready, we will discuss the exact rules and pick a draft time/date.


----------

